# Small businesses/shops for rabbit products?



## BunMomJo (Nov 26, 2020)

Hello!
Christmas is coming up, and I’m looking for suggestions for shops or businesses tailored to rabbits or that offer good rabbit products. I think it’s really important to support businesses that help out specifically the rabbit community. So any suggestions? I live in the US but not at all opposed to a company outside the US as long as it ships to the US! 
Thanks!


----------



## Nuage (Nov 26, 2020)

I love Fluffy Bun Confections on Etsy!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 26, 2020)

I normally make all of my rabbit toys and treats for Theo after finding inspiration from several Etsy shops. 
_*Several of the shops are for bird toys but most rabbits really enjoy bird toys; make sure they are safe before you give them to your rabbit(s)._









TheFloppyBinkery - Etsy


Shop Small Pet Treats, Toys, Foraging Mixes, and Bedding by TheFloppyBinkery located in Kings Mountain, North Carolina. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




www.etsy.com












TheWellKeptRabbit - Etsy


Shop Bakery & Boutique for Small Pets by TheWellKeptRabbit located in Asheville, North Carolina. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




www.etsy.com












Where Bunnies Live Life To The Fullest by BunnyBunBakery on Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com












LiamLucyPetSupply - Etsy


Shop Committed to Natural Chew Toys & Treats! by LiamLucyPetSupply located in Chicago, Illinois. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




www.etsy.com












Fun4Bunnies - Etsy


Shop Flavored Toys for Rabbits, Guinea Pigs & Small Pets by Fun4Bunnies located in Cincinnati, Ohio. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




www.etsy.com












SparkParts - Etsy


Shop All the Best Bird Toy & Sugar Glider Toy Parts. by SparkParts located in Dallas, Texas. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




www.etsy.com












HMBirdtoys - Etsy


Shop Handmade Bird Toys by HMBirdtoys located in Auburn Hills, Michigan. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




www.etsy.com


----------



## BunMomJo (Nov 26, 2020)

Ooh, I really like the idea of Etsy shops to buy from or as inspiration for DIY toys! I hadn't even thought about Etsy actually. Thanks!


----------



## Mac189 (Nov 30, 2020)

I may add some sites that have bunny and people gifts that support charities and organizations that help bunnies get adopted or who work for regulatory change for animals in need!









saveabunny - Etsy


Shop SaveABunny: Artists and Animals by saveabunny located in Mill Valley, California. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




www.etsy.com


----------

